# Full size center channel



## Ebux (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been unhappy with my center channel. I've been running kg5.5s as fronts kg 3.5s as surrounds a huge homemade sub that I documented on here and a kv 1 center. The kv 1just doesn't have enough for everything else. I'm thing of finding another kg 3.5 to use as a center. What do you think?


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a kef model 100 reference as a center and I was unhappy with the low end so I added a small 100 watt sub. It made the difference for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently replaced my centre channel with an exact match to my mains and the difference was very noticeable. I will never go back.


----------



## Ebux (Mar 12, 2011)

That's what I figured. If I can at least find one to match my surrounds I should be in good shape. I guess I'll search for another pair and I'll end up with a spare.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ebux said:


> That's what I figured. If I can at least find one to match my surrounds I should be in good shape. I guess I'll search for another pair and I'll end up with a spare.


You could always run one of them for a single rear surround... 6.1.


----------



## Ebux (Mar 12, 2011)

True. I've also got a set of .5s I was thinking about using for front heights in a 7.1 set up.


----------

